# Where's Everyone At?



## pinger007 (Feb 22, 2008)

Hey.  I thought it'd be cool if we all listed where we applied to and keep everyone updated on where you're at with interviews and acceptances with each school.  

It was something that the group did last year and it was really encouraging to see everyone's successes.


----------



## pinger007 (Feb 22, 2008)

I'll go first.

Columbia University - no word yet

Chapman University - no word yet

NYU - interview

UCLA - no word yet

Columbia College Chicago - interview

Southern Illinois U. - no word yet

USC - no word yet


----------



## santoki (Feb 22, 2008)

NYU: Rejection/Singapore

Columbia University: Still waiting

UCLA: Still waiting


----------



## ds (Feb 22, 2008)

Southern Illinois U - no word yet

Ohio U- no word yet.  Email said it would be the end of March.

Syracuse U - no word yet.

University of North Carolina, Greensboro - no word yet.


----------



## cabezon (Feb 22, 2008)

UCLA - no word yet

Chapman U - no word yet

University of Miami - no word yet


Best of luck everyone!


----------



## FLFilmFan (Feb 22, 2008)

fsu - interview
afi - interview
nyu - interview
columbia - interview


----------



## blueskeyes (Feb 22, 2008)

NYU - Singapore
Columbia - No word
Columbia Chicago - No Word
Chapman - No word
UCLA - no word
Boston University - No Word
Temple University - No Word


----------



## heywetried (Feb 22, 2008)

AFI - Interview (directing)
NYU - Rejection/Singapore notice
Columbia - Waiting


----------



## birdman78 (Feb 22, 2008)

EICAR France- accepted
AFI - interview
NYU - rejection/singapore
BARD - interview
RCA london - rejection 
Columbia - no word yet
UCLA - no word yet


----------



## Allen Ho (Feb 23, 2008)

NYU - Rejected/Singapore
COLUMBIA - no word yet
USC - no word yet
UCLA - no word yet
UT-Austin - Accepted


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 23, 2008)

NYU-Singapore Interview--on March 20th

Columbia-No word yet.


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 23, 2008)

Allen, Congrats on UT Austin. What an amazing school!


----------



## dharmagirl (Feb 23, 2008)

Only UCLA -- no word


----------



## d_osborn (Feb 23, 2008)

Allen... just out of curiosity, when did you hear from UT Austin?


----------



## wannabe2 (Feb 23, 2008)

NYU-I can safely assume rejected
Ohio-no word
Chapman-no word
Temple-no word


----------



## wannabe2 (Feb 23, 2008)

NYU-Officially REJECTED! 

But I have to admit, I'm not surprised. I have no background, I threw a video together as quickly as I could and got it in under the deadline. 

Best to all that did get interviews.


----------



## Allen Ho (Feb 23, 2008)

> Originally posted by d_osborn:
> Allen... just out of curiosity, when did you hear from UT Austin?



They invited me to some sort of graduate program orientation...like to check out the school and meet the faculty. It says somewhere on the invitation website that those who were invited are accepted.

I could be wrong because I havent received an official letter but they are offering to fly me out there and pay for my hotel stay so I think the information on the site is accurate.


----------



## redpokiepenguin (Feb 23, 2008)

nyu-i'm assuming rejection. Mail is probably taking longer to get here
afi-interview
chapman-no word
usc-no word
ucla-no word
fsu-interview


----------



## Jayimess (Feb 23, 2008)

So am I correct in noticing a pattern of NYU rejecting people from their Village campus but offering Singapore as an alternative?

Hmmm.  Interesting.

Best of luck, you guys!


Based on my experiences last year, UCLA should be calling/emailing for interviews in the next week or two...


----------



## maozbrown (Feb 23, 2008)

USC Production - no word
UCLA Production - no word


Jayimess, did you apply to UCLA for screenwriting or production? I heard that UCLA Production doesn't notify about interviews until April.


----------



## KtoI (Feb 23, 2008)

FSU- had my interview today (I think I could've done better, guess I'll be a Communications major after all.)


----------



## MovieTeller (Feb 23, 2008)

I've applied to five different schools and have received five different answers so far...

Chapman - No Word
UWM - Waiting to hear
RIT - All Quiet so Far
Ohio - Nothing
San Francisco State - Nada


----------



## Jayimess (Feb 24, 2008)

> Originally posted by maozbrown:
> 
> Jayimess, did you apply to UCLA for screenwriting or production? I heard that UCLA Production doesn't notify about interviews until April.



Screenwriting, and yes, Mao, as I recall from last year, the production timeline is delayed across the board.  I found out about the UCLA interview and acceptance weeks before the directors did.


----------



## pinger007 (Feb 24, 2008)

I like your style, MovieTeller.


----------



## MovieTeller (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks much Pinger007. It's not often that anyone used a word like "style" when referring to me. Generally they use much less polite language to describe me. Especially when I have to call them out for dinking around on my set and slowing up the production.


----------



## Bartleby Fink (Feb 25, 2008)

FSU - Interview

Nothing from:
USC
UCLA
Columbia
Chapman
BU
OU
UT
American
LMU


----------



## placebo (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi all. Short time reader, first time poster. 

Nothing from:

UCLA
USC
Chapman
LMU


----------



## FarhanAli (Feb 25, 2008)

NYU - No Word
Columbia - No word
Northwestern - Interview --- AND NOW ACCEPTED!
AFI - Rejected
Hollins University - ACCEPTED!
University of New Mexico - No Word

This is for screenwriting, btw.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Feb 25, 2008)

AFI - Already had interview (Directing)
NYU - Waiting to hear back for interview for Singapore.


----------



## pinger007 (Feb 26, 2008)

Dang, Bartleby Fink.  Did you apply to all of 'em?


----------



## pinger007 (Mar 2, 2008)

Here's an update on me:

Columbia University - no word yet

Chapman University - no word yet

NYU - INTERVIEW

UCLA - no word yet

Columbia College Chicago - INTERVIEW

Southern Illinois U. - ACCEPTED

USC - no word yet

I'm still waiting to hear from Columbia U. for an interview, or not.  Geez!  I just wish they would give everyone they're considering an interview so there wouldn't be any guessing games.


----------



## grabbag (Mar 2, 2008)

> I'm still waiting to hear from Columbia U. for an interview, or not.  Geez!  I just wish they would give everyone they're considering an interview so there wouldn't be any guessing games.



The consensus (opinion) is that they do.


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Mar 2, 2008)

pinger...is columbia your first choice, yaar?


----------



## d_lefeb (Mar 2, 2008)

Hey all!

As a film studies major, I mostly applied to studies masters programs, not production. I applied to BU (waiting for the answer any day now), Columbia (no word yet) and NYU (refused) in film studies. However I also did apply to:

Emerson, media arts (accepted)
Syracuse, television, radio film (still waiting)
Columbia, Film MFA (interview scheduled)

I actually applied to the Film MFA program at Columbia on a whim, thinking that the materials they asked for weren't too hard to prepare in just a few weeks and that, well, you never know! I'm thrilled to be interviewed and I wish the best of luck to everyone else!


----------



## pinger007 (Mar 2, 2008)

Calliegrl03,

Yeah, Columbia U. has been my number one choice ever since I first started researching film schools, but here lately things are beginning to blur a little.  Is Columbia, or any film school for that matter, really worth going $200,000.00 in debt for?  

Don't get me wrong.  Columbia's got an awesome program, but the financial packages they offer are seriously lacking.  

The more I think about it, the more I realize that a school's name isn't going to make me a great director - it's gonna take a lot of drive, stamina, will power, natural talent, and just plain luck.  However, a good film program can nurture and even enhance these characteristics.

This is where schools like Chapman, UCLA, and even Columbia College Chicago step up.  They have excellent programs (not that it matters an awful lot, but each one has better facilities and equipment than Columbia U. does), but they are doable without being in severe debt three years later.  All of them have good financial aid packages available to those that want them and you still get a great education.

So, to make a long story short (too late), Columbia U. is currently tied for first with Chapman.  NYU was originally my number 2 choice, but has since fallen from my top three for a number of reasons.  UCLA and Columbia Chicago is pretty high up there.  USC used to be at the bottom of my list, but it's been slowly rising the more I read about the program.

That was quite a ramble...  bla bla bla...

Night.


----------



## Winterreverie (Mar 2, 2008)

Pinger- visit the schools if you can-- that makes SUCH a difference.


----------



## FarhanAli (Mar 2, 2008)

I GOT INTO NORTHWESTERN!!!!!!!!!!!! WOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!


School of Communication for Screenwriting. Just found out an hour and half ago. I'm on a natural high. I don't know how I'm going to do HW anymore. 

http://commweb.soc.northwestern.edu/write/intro/


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Mar 3, 2008)

Hey Pinger,
I feel you, seriously. The more I think about film school, the more I freak out. The money is definitely something scares me. But I've wanted this since I can remember. Hopefully, things will work out. 
Good luck!


----------



## cabezon (Mar 3, 2008)

Congrats Farhan! So I take it you're set on going northwestern?


----------



## Bartleby Fink (Mar 3, 2008)

So far:

FSU - Interview on March 15
UT - Rejected!


----------



## redpokiepenguin (Mar 3, 2008)

I've totally ping ponged my top choices also. The ones that seem to keep surfacing are usc and chapman. But i'm also looking to be a producer, not a director, so the things i end up looking for are a little different.


----------



## FarhanAli (Mar 3, 2008)

> Originally posted by cabezon:
> Congrats Farhan! So I take it you're set on going northwestern?



Thanks a lot cabezon! I'm about 99.9% sure that I'll go there. It was my top choice but I wanna wait to hear back from the rest of the schools and see what the financial aid looks like before I officially accept.

How about you, where are you hoping to go?


----------



## pinger007 (Mar 4, 2008)

I've already visited Columbia U., NYU, SIU, and Columbia College Chicago.  

Wasn't nearly as impressed as I thought I'd be with NYU.  

If I get an interview for Chapman and/or UCLA I will definitely fly out to the coast and check them out.

Fingers crossed for Chapman!!!


----------



## pinger007 (Mar 4, 2008)

Scratch SIU.  They won't let me in because...and I quote, "_ don't have an undergraduate degree in fine arts, and that  shouldn't expect to be considered for any other MFA programs, either".

Columbia University - no word yet

Chapman University - no word yet

NYU - INTERVIEW

UCLA - no word yet

Columbia College Chicago - INTERVIEW

Southern Illinois U. - REJECTED for stupid reasons

USC - no word yet_


----------



## FarhanAli (Mar 4, 2008)

> Originally posted by pinger007:
> Scratch SIU.  They won't let me in because...and I quote, "_ don't have an undergraduate degree in fine arts, and that  shouldn't expect to be considered for any other MFA programs, either".
> 
> Columbia University - no word yet
> ...


_


Pinger, that's ridiculous about SIU. Most schools shouldn't care as long as you can at least show a writing sample. Obviously all Film Schools prefer people with backgrounds in fine arts, but to flat out disqualify someone like that is awful. Sorry to hear that, but good luck on the rest of your schools._


----------



## maozbrown (Mar 4, 2008)

> Originally posted by FarhanAli:
> 
> Obviously all Film Schools prefer people with backgrounds in fine arts, but to flat out disqualify someone like that is awful.



I've heard that a lot of the most prominent film schools don't have any preference whatsoever as far as undergraduate degrees. You're competitive as long as you can demonstrate academic competence, creative potential (and, ideally, accomplishment), and some valuable life experience.

I've been told by admissions reps that they love seeing a physics major with a portfolio of creative work. With that in mind, having a scientific undergraduate major might be an advantage if you can combine it with the other necessary credentials.

Pinger, SIU might have its own preferences, but telling you that you should not expect to be accepted to any other film programs is simply wrong...and quite rude. Then again, you clearly already know that.


----------



## FarhanAli (Mar 4, 2008)

> Originally posted by maozbrown:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by FarhanAli:
> 
> Obviously all Film Schools prefer people with backgrounds in fine arts, but to flat out disqualify someone like that is awful.



I've heard that a lot of the most prominent film schools don't have any preference whatsoever as far as undergraduate degrees. You're competitive as long as you can demonstrate academic competence, creative potential (and, ideally, accomplishment), and some valuable life experience.

I've been told by admissions reps that they love seeing a physics major with a portfolio of creative work. With that in mind, having a scientific undergraduate major might be an advantage if you can combine it with the other necessary credentials.

Pinger, SIU might have its own preferences, but telling you that you should not expect to be accepted to any other film programs is simply wrong...and quite rude. Then again, you clearly already know that. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

I've heard the same, but I wonder how true that actually is. I think it's said in part to attract more applicants, but that in reality they tend to gravitate (perhaps unintentionally) to people who are already involved in the Fine Arts. A lot of film schools don't ask for GRE's or even high GPAs. I think they really take a lot at the type of classes you've taken and your outside experience. I think you're at a disadvantage if you've taken all medical or business classes with few english/creative writing classes. You're right though...if you can show that you have any creative potential that should be enough for consideration.

I can't believe that they told him not to expect to be admitted in any other school. That's irresponsible and not their place. 

Pinger, did they tell you this in an official letter or was it said off record. You should actually send a complaint to the head of their department. Maybe it'll get them to handle applications more professionally in the future.


----------



## PeterYao (Mar 4, 2008)

pinger man, you should just sue SIU, so you can do 1 of the following

1) use the money you get from the law suit to make a feature film, you don't even need to think about trying to get it distributed, just use their money to pay for a mass distribution 

2) use their money to pay for your grad school, when you get accepted to the school you wanted to go, send them a thank you letter

i think that statement was beyond rude, it's not like they're reviewing applications for free, there's a freaking fee!  no?


----------



## MovieTeller (Mar 5, 2008)

My current status is basically cruising along in wait mode. I have had two bits of contact from the schools. One great and one not so much. The cool one being a call from Chapman for an interview. I applied for the directing track, so I'm pleased with the opportunity to be interviewed. The other contact was to inform me that the school had "lost" my official transcripts.  Grrr. A problem I was left to solve. They were accommodating though when I suggested that I just "cut & paste" the unofficial transcripts and email them. I was told that if I was accepted it would contingent on me sending my official transcripts afterward. lol.


----------



## Winterreverie (Mar 5, 2008)

Pinger-- seriously, the bigger film school almost PREFER someone without film degrees. As for fine arts degrees-- I think I know all of two people who had one of those before starting film school. And I do know former Physics, Psychology, etc majors who ended up in film school-- Don't sweat it.

Besides it was Southern Illinois U...who the heck cares. (I apologize for my one b*tchy comment of the morning)


----------



## dharmagirl (Mar 5, 2008)

Pinger, I'm sorry to hear about the whole SIU thing.  It is completely ridiculous.  My best friend was a bio major undergrad, started med school, dropped out and went to Columbia with an emphasis in screenwriting.

You will be just fine.


----------



## MovieTeller (Mar 5, 2008)

Pinger, I feel for you. So frustrating to end up dealing with things like that, but if that's the approach the program takes maybe you are better off not dealing with them at all. I know that might not be a ton of help. Hopefully it will just be an anecdote for when you win some award over another student from SIU.


----------



## d_osborn (Mar 5, 2008)

I had a similar experience with SIU, just not nearly as rude.  They actually told me my demo reel was TOO polished...it looked TOO industry.   SIU was my back-up school. It's an experimental program... more in line with an art school than a film school.


----------



## Maseiya (Mar 5, 2008)

d_osborn, that is hilarious.

"Sorry, you're too good for us!" is basically what I'm translating all that BS into.


----------



## d_osborn (Mar 5, 2008)

HAHA... it wasn't verbatim, but they definitely aren't looking for "industry" material from their applicants.  They want applicants with a heavy art background... and had I known, I wouldn't have wasted the $50 on the application fee. 

My experience with them hasn't exactly been as professional as other schools...


----------



## redpokiepenguin (Mar 5, 2008)

movieteller~ chapman called you for an interview already? Goodness, but you said directing right? I'm hoping they're taking time with us producers. But I also thought chapman didn't interview...I'm confused but i'm beginning to accept that it's all to much to keep track of. 

Side note: I am 2 days away from both my FSU and AFI interviews (yea they're on the same day. 1 in person the other by phone) and i'm fully freaking out!

The above brings me to my next topic. i got calls back from what i've gathered to be decent schools and i have little to ZERO background in Fine arts....so really I dunno. they say experience is the best way to be prepared for film. what's better experience than a whole different field of study?


----------



## KtoI (Mar 5, 2008)

2nd rejection from FSU... Media Production in Communications here I come.


----------



## ds (Mar 6, 2008)

Southern Illinois U - no word yet

Ohio U- no word yet. Email said it would be the end of March.

Syracuse U - no word yet.

University of North Carolina, Greensboro - ACCEPTED (yay!)

P.S.  Sorry to hear about your experience with SIU, Pinger.  I hope you get good news really soon.


----------



## d_lefeb (Mar 6, 2008)

What program did you apply to at Syracuse, ds?


----------



## ds (Mar 6, 2008)

Film, MFA


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 6, 2008)

I've never heard of SIU, I admit it, but that is APPALLING.

I've said it before, a fine arts degree isn't required at any programs I researched, and certainly not USC.  If anything, I think they prefer diverse backgrounds.

So, basically, what everyone else said.

Good luck to all of you!


----------



## redpokiepenguin (Mar 6, 2008)

Just as a sidenote i just wanted to thank everyone on this forum. It's really kinda awesome how we help each other out and can discuss these things. I also apologize if i ever seemed pretentious or anything negative. 

okay that's all.

you people are awesome!


----------



## pinger007 (Mar 12, 2008)

Here's my latest update:

Columbia University - no word yet

Chapman University - no official word yet, but they called be to let me know that they were reviewing my application (priority/directing) and that we'd all hear something by the end of March regarding interviews.

NYU - INTERVIEWED:  Thought it went well.

UCLA - no word yet

Columbia College Chicago - INTERVIEWED:  Was awesome...[read my write-up in the Columbia College Chicago Thread].

Southern Illinois U. - REJECTED for stupid reasons

USC - no word yet

Good luck to all as the stress continues...


----------



## andinofilms (Mar 13, 2008)

Pinger,

I read your post about Columbia College Chicago and you are right.  

I say this because I just finished my undergrad there and the experience was priceless.  It's a true hands-on film school, lots of networking with midwest filmmakers, access to film festivals, and even lots of competition (that if you like competition)   

During my search for Grad schools, I found out that no film school has as much access to equipment and facilities as Columbia student does.  I could be wrong.

It is true about the undergrad kids wanting to work on grad projects. Particularly, I feel like grad's film has more maturity in terms of subject than undergrad films. As a matter of fact, my closest friends are Grad students, who interviewed you? 

Cinematography? One of the best in the nation for undergrads!!! If you don't believe me, just talk to the AFI cinematography department, and ask them how many Columbia students they accept yearly fresh off school.   

I am foreigner and I have been living in Chicago for 6 years, and after touring across the States, I don't see any other place/city as convenient as Chicago for me.  Not as expensive as LA or NY and the quality of the neighborhoods are much better, and just like NY, you don't truly need a car. I even own an apartment here and I don't what I am going to do with it if I am accepted to one of those programs in LA and NY. looking to rent?

The only problem with Columbia (and this depends the type of filmmaking you are interested in) is that it is more of an Indie film school type, there is no much contact with LA or NY.  Perhaps, the fact that it is the largest undergrad film program in the nation makes this school very competitive, which could also be a good thing if you like the pressure.  Me? I loved the pressure. I think I need it to live...lol

All in all, Columbia is an underrated school, and the Grad program is worth going. The type of work I have seen coming out of the Grad department is fascinating. 

Good luck!!!


----------



## d_lefeb (Mar 13, 2008)

Here's my little update:

Boston University (Film Studies): No word
NYU (Cinema Studies): Rejected
Columbia (Film Studies MA): No word
Columbia (Film MFA): Had my interview on Tuesday
Emerson (Media Arts): Accepted
Syracuse (TV, Radio, Film): Accepted (Got an email this morning)


----------



## Bartleby Fink (Mar 13, 2008)

I posted this in the Fall 08 thread:

FSU: Interview this Saturday
American: Accepted (MFA)
Chapman: Accepted (MFA)
UT: Rejected
USC, BU: Nothing yet
UCLA, Columbia: Not interviewed (assuming rejected.)


----------



## Russell Blanchard (Mar 13, 2008)

USC Stark - no word
UCLA Producers Program - no word (assuming rejected from information obtained here)


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Mar 13, 2008)

> Bartleby Fink
> Freshman
> Posted March 13, 2008 11:16 AM Hide Post
> I posted this in the Fall 08 thread:
> ...




Bartleby Fink ,

Which program for AFI were you accepted into?  They don't announce acceptances until March 15th for Screenwriting and Producing, and then April 15th for all others...

Am a bit curious.


----------



## Bartleby Fink (Mar 13, 2008)

I didn't apply to AFI...


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Mar 13, 2008)

Which school is American?  I thought you were referring to American Film Insitute.


----------



## Icarus Ascending (Mar 13, 2008)

Presumably he means American University.


----------



## Bartleby Fink (Mar 13, 2008)

Yep. In DC. They had a pretty good review in the news Film School Confidential and they were the closest school to me. Hopefully it won't come down to weighing the cost of moving into my financial situation.


----------



## ediebeale (Mar 13, 2008)

NYU- rejected
UCLA- interview April
cinematography. "we'll see," boy am I getting tired of saying that!


----------



## d_lefeb (Mar 13, 2008)

ediebeale, I just want to say that I love your handle. Grey Gardens is one of my favorite movies


----------



## FLFilmFan (Mar 13, 2008)

just looking around at those that were rejected and those that were interviewed is so different.

some people interviewed with nyu but rejected from ucla/usc/afi and the exact other way around.  it really puzzles me.  i would have thought there would be some sort of trend.

weird, but great for us.


----------



## Winterreverie (Mar 13, 2008)

My mentor (Saul Landau) works at American now-- he's a fabulous documentary Filmmaker. If you end up there, be sure to take a class with him.


----------



## redpokiepenguin (Mar 13, 2008)

I should update what I know now.

USC(peter stark): rejected
UCLA: no word. I think rejected
NYU (MBA/MFA): rejected
AFI: interview
FSU: interview but....self-sabotage so doesn't look good
Chapman (MBA/MFA): no word yet


----------



## grabbag (Mar 14, 2008)

> Originally posted by redpokiepenguin:
> I should update what I know now.
> 
> USC(peter stark): rejected
> ...



Hi Red,
I'm sorry to hear about NYU. Did you get rejected from both Stern and Tisch or just one? Is it possible to get into one and not the other? That was my understanding. Best of luck to you with FSU.


----------



## MovieTeller (Mar 14, 2008)

Up until just recently, I haven't felt the slightest stress about waiting to hear. I've been very Taoist about the whole thing. Whatever happens, happens... Until just recently... LOL 

As it stands for me:
Chapman - Called to setup interview
RIT - No word
Ohio - No word
UWM - No word
SFSU - No word

With all the buzz around the bigger programs I'm left to wonder. 

Quick question to everyone. How often (if at all) are you in contact with the schools you've applied to and is it with the departments or the grad school admissions or what?


----------



## Icarus Ascending (Mar 14, 2008)

Here, I'll play.

AFI - Interview... and I should know tomorrow (holy carp)
UCLA - Interview next week
USC - deafening silence

--IA


----------



## dharmagirl (Mar 14, 2008)

Icarus, you are SW, right?  Are you interviewing with Ackerman?  

(Good luck on AFI, too!)


----------



## Maseiya (Mar 14, 2008)

Icarus, you make me laugh with your words.

Good luck tomorrow!! I hope you get into AFI. =)


----------



## Icarus Ascending (Mar 14, 2008)

Oui indeedy, Dharmagirl. SW w/ Ackerman. (P.S. I live in Park Slope. What 'hood are you in?)

Maseiya: thanks for the warm wishes. I think they'll help. I mean it. I'm knee-deep in magical thinking at this point.

Oh--and I wanted to tell you, I've found myself thinking about your Ruskin quote a lot. Most. Provocative. Sig. Ever.

--IA


----------



## dharmagirl (Mar 14, 2008)

Super cool.  Mine is with him at 2.  Maybe I'll see you there.  

(P.S. I'm a Williamsburg brat, but I love PS!)


----------



## Maseiya (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks, Icarus. I like John Ruskin's writings a lot... I'm glad you do too. ^^

Knee-deep in magical thinking? Hehe. Scoot over a bit, I'm diving into that pool as well.


----------



## ds (Mar 15, 2008)

I've been out of the country for a week on vacation.  Wow - there has been a lot going on in the past week!

Here is my exciting news:
Southern Illinois U - accepted

Ohio U- interviewed via phone on Monday, no word yet

Syracuse U - accepted 

University of North Carolina, Greensboro - accepted


----------



## SeattleCinemaniac (Mar 15, 2008)

Hey gang,

As of 10:30am PST this Saturday, March 15th, 2008, here is the latest status of my grad school applications:

AFI Directing: received financial aid letter in the mail yesterday
Chapman Film Studies/Screenwriting: see AFI
Columbia Film MFA: no word
Columbia Film Studies MA: no word
NYU Film MFA: rejected
NYU Cinema Studies MA: rejected
UCLA Production/Directing MFA: no word
USC Cinema Studies MA: rejected

I've imparted this in previous posts, but I still believe that my strongest application is the one I submitted for Columbia Film Studies. That may change, however, when I send the remainder of my application materials to Chapman this week. (read: I still have one recommender who needs to e-mail his LoR to the admissions office) Truth be told, I made the decision to broaden my field from seven to eight applications two weeks ago, after reading so many rave reviews of Chapman on this site. As with my other pending applications, I'll have to wait and see.

Not to get sentimental on you, but I truly wish I would have found the SF forum two years ago, when I applied to graduate school for the first time. As I've told a number of friends, this really is an online support group of sorts. Some of you may disagree, but that's the way I see it. It's just comforting to connect with other folks out there who are in the same boat as you. (misery loves company, if you will) Who knows. Maybe I would have been accepted sooner had I discovered this site sooner. Ultimately, however, there is no use quibbling over shoulda-coulda-woulda questions. All I can say is that I am eternally grateful for the support and advice I've received from each and every one of you who has been kind enough to lend it to me, and I thank you all for it.

Enjoy your weekend, everyone.

Ciao for now,

J.G.


----------



## RedHen007 (Mar 15, 2008)

I only applied to USC.

Still waiting


----------



## Jables (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks for your comments SeattleCinemaniac

I noticed a few people did this, and their free to answer as well, but what made you decide to apply to both film studies and film production programs? Aren't they pretty drastically different?


----------



## SeattleCinemaniac (Mar 15, 2008)

Jables,

To answer your question, I applied to both film production and film studies programs based on advice I received from my undergraduate advisor, who thinks I am (in his words) born to film theory, and those with whom I collaborated on short films, who think I fit like a hand in a custom-woven glove in a film and television department. In all honesty, it never occurred to me until just this year (shows you how fast on the uptake I am) to spread my seed in as many flower beds as possible.

While I'm on the subject, I want to tell you about a part of this process that just aggravates me. Last summer, when I made the decision to apply to grad school for a third consecutive time, I started gathering information about different graduate programs. All of the schools to which I planned on applying allowed prospective students to submit applications to two different programs (read: film production and film studies) simultaneously...except UCLA. 

When I called their admissions department and asked them about this, the woman with whom I spoke on the phone (who was very snooty to me) informed me that UCLA demands each applicant to focus their energy on one discipline. This made no sense to me, I told her, especially seeing how there are plenty of schools on the landscape who let applicants submit separate simultaneous applications. When I explained to her that I would be willing to submit two completely different applications, along with separate application fees, letters of recommendation, copies of undergraduate transcripts, supplemental materials, and the like, she got hostile with me. She said to me, and I'm paraphrasing here, "Look. You don't bet on red and black at the roulette table. You have to pick ONE. Got it?" At that point, I felt like telling this woman where she could go and what she could do once she got there, but I kept a cool head, thanked her for her time, and hung up.

I don't mean to stray from the topic of "Where's Everyone At?", but I need to find out for my own edification why UCLA refuses to accept dual applications. The rationalization I've been given for this practice is "it's university policy". That's not an answer. What I would like to know is WHY the school enforces that policy. While I'm thinking about it, is there even a possibility that UCLA would consider accepting dual applications in the future?

I hope this answers your question, Jables. I may not be able to speak for every prospective grad student who follows my path, but I can damn sure speak for myself.

Enjoy the rest of your weekend.

Ciao for now,

J.G.


----------



## Winterreverie (Mar 15, 2008)

LOL I asked about the same thing with UCLA -- about applying to screenwriting and directing. They wouldn't even hear of it, but when they interviewed me for directing they said I'd be able to do both... very strange school


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 16, 2008)

And when I interviewed for screenwriting they said I wouldn't be able to direct.

I'm on the fence with applying to more than one discipline, especially the MA critical programs and MFAs.

I know a few people who applied to different MFA disciplines with CS as an option, and only got into CS, though the MFA was their first choice.

I'm afraid that it makes the school think, "Hey, they just want to go to film school, they don't care what they do there."

I know that can't possibly be true, but I wonder if that's what they think.

Grrr.


----------



## SeattleCinemaniac (Mar 16, 2008)

Jayimess,

To be honest with you, I briefly experienced the very fear you referred to before I decided to apply to both disciplines. If it's any mitigation, I spoke with Mr. Sandberg at NYU (very nice man) shortly after I was invited for an interview for the Tisch Asia campus last month. At that time, I asked him if my applications to separate schools would have any negative bearing on my chances of getting accepted. He let me know that even though each department knows of the other application I have on file, it would not affect my chances in the slightest. Long story short, I was rejected from both programs, but I think it had to do with the fact that the competition this year, like any other, is so fierce.

Compare and contrast that statement to the one I received from a friendly admissions staff member at Columbia University, who told me that neither department (film or film studies) is aware of the other application. Assuming that she told me the truth, I can only conclude that Columbia University practices a variation of confidentiality when it comes to dual applications.  That's not to say that the left hand doesn't know what the right hand is doing, mind you. (which, I'm sure, is the feeling a lot of us get when dealing with certain schools) It just strikes me as a fair practice.

Consider this: if students and faculty members were to take the destructive attitude that a prospective student who submits dual applications is an aimless dilettante who just wants to improve their chances of getting accepted, why would they allow you to submit separate applications in the first place? All kinds of graduate programs out there (not just film schools) allow incoming students to do just that. In fact, I have an old acquaintance who submitted dual applications to two completely different engineering programs at MIT and was offered acceptance to both. (that goes to show you how bright the guy is) The reason I brought that up is to make a point: if you believe you have the drive and talent to succeed in more than one program, apply to both of them. What's the worst that could happen?

You don't have to take this bit of advice if you don't want to, but if someone on the interview panel should voice concern -- if not raise an objection -- to your submitting dual applications, respond by saying that you did not submit your applications half-seriously. By virtue of the fact that you invested the time, effort, and money in assembling two completely different application packages, you are ready to commit to either course of study...pending the school's blessing, of course.

I hope this helps you. Thank you for taking the time to read yet another one of my long-winded posts.

Enjoy the rest of your Sunday,

J.G.


----------



## MovieTeller (Mar 20, 2008)

I have to admit I'm getting a little antsy waiting to hear now. 

Quick question to everyone. How often (if at all) are you in contact with the schools you've applied to and is it with the departments or the grad school admissions or what?


----------



## deus_ex_machina85 (Mar 21, 2008)

FSU: Interviewed March 14
UCLA: Directing interview April 12
UT: 12 people? They need to accept more for such a large school...Denied
NYU: Denied (Production)
USC: Awaiting response (Production)
Chapman: Awaiting response (Directing)
Columbia: Patiently waiting (Film MFA)

Every day I stand by the curb, waiting for the  mailman. How long can they make us wait!?


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 22, 2008)

Hey, Seattle...

I wish you the best of luck with the dual apps.

I'm not actually applying anywhere this year, I did this dance last year and currently attend USC.

As I said above, I don't think that the schools would be so flippant about an application with a second choice discipline, but I can't help but wonder sometimes because of some people that I know.

So anyway, good luck.


----------



## SeattleCinemaniac (Mar 22, 2008)

Jayimess,

Thank you for your kind words and well wishes.

Regarding my "where's everyone at" update du jour, I have nothing new to report since the last time I posted my graduate school scoreboard. Before I go any further, am I the only one who has noticed that the title of this thread is grammatically incorrect? Just an observation.

Last week, after I received my financial aid package in the mail from AFI, I called the woman who sent me the cover letter and asked her to run a search using my name and DOB. (no way am I giving my SSN to a stranger) She said that, according to the FAFSA record she has on file for me, I already completed the instructions requested by the letter over a month ago. (just before the financial aid deadlines for NYU and Columbia)

The reason I'm even bringing this up is to question AFI in sending me that financial aid package in the first place. Did they not check my FAFSA record in advance? Is that just a standard operating procedure they execute for all applicants? Does this mean I made it to the semi-finals? I wish I knew.

If I may conduct a quick poll, how many AFI Directing applicants have received any communication from the school since being sent that financial aid letter?

Thanks again for the vote of confidence, Jayimess.

Ciao for now,

J.G.


----------



## wannabe2 (Mar 22, 2008)

the stench from my failure is overpowering me. Should I reapply next year, or will the odor draw attention far and wide killing everyone its path?


----------



## deus_ex_machina85 (Mar 22, 2008)

wannabe

Just keep working at it. Build yourself up for next year. No one makes it in this business right away. Failure is part of it.


----------



## Knash (Mar 23, 2008)

> Originally posted by birdman78:
> EICAR France- accepted
> AFI - interview
> NYU - rejection/singapore
> ...




Birdman- 
I'm not familiar with all the schools that were listed, so I could be wrong, but I think you were the only one that put foreign schools, other than singapore from nyu... what's your opinion of foreign schools for film vs the ones in the states- what schools would you suggest to look into?


----------



## birdman78 (Mar 24, 2008)

knash - 

I looked into quite a few foreign schools so I can give you some insight. First and foremost, EICAR that I applied to doesn't seem to be a good school and i definitively won't be attending. It's one of those private for profit schools like New York Film Academy - not entirely a scam, but not a reputable institution.  
The best school is France (but only teaches in French) is La Femis. Very difficult to get in apparently. 
There were two great film schools in Berlin that I visited. I forget the names now, and again they onlt teach in German. 
For London - National Film and TV schools seems to be the leader as it associated with the Royal College of Arts, and the curriculum is quite similar to AFI or Chapman.
The one in Prague is supposed to be  good but it's only undergrad and certificate programs. 
And there is always the acclaimed school in Lodz(not sure about spelling) in Poland; with Alumni such as Polanski and Kislewski. 

I am also looking into Tel Aviv University and it's MFA film offering. It might not be the best, but I am originally from Israel and it will be a fraction of the cost than anything in America. 

Let me know if you want more info on anything.


----------



## Miriam May (Mar 24, 2008)

Birdman--

I am really interested in exploring film school in Israel. Would love to discuss this with you further (i.e. Sam Spiegel, TAU, etc) if you're up for it.

Miriam


----------



## birdman78 (Mar 24, 2008)

Miriam, 

feel free to PM me or even better - e-mail me at zeneyrjones@yahoo.com

as a general note Sam Spiegel is great but only undergrad. 
the only option for an MFA in Israel is TAU as far as I know - which is where I'm applying. 

I'd be thrilled to give you whatever information I have - let me know...
glad to see soemone else looking into Israel.


----------



## SeattleCinemaniac (Apr 13, 2008)

Hello, fellow frequent fliers.

It's been awhile since this thread has been visited, so I thought I'd bust out the defibrillators and revive this patient. In the words of Alan Shepherd, let's light this candle.

A few minutes ago, I received an e-mail from the graduate admissions department at UCLA. The opening remarks had an aroma that was distinctly different than the two previous rejection e-mails I received from the school, so that was encouraging, to say the least. In spite of my best hopes, however, the message did indeed turn out to be a rejection.

The good news is that my application was among the top 25% considered for one of the 21 directing slots. I never received that consideration in any of my previous applications. What this tells me is that I'm getting steadily better at applying with each attempt. Not to wax egotistical, but I like to compare myself to the Olympic hopeful who shaves a little time off his mile-long run with each tryout. 

This brings me to the answer of the question posed by the thread: where does this leave me? As of right now, I'm looking at six down, eight to go. The only applications I have yet to hear back on are AFI Directing and Chapman Film Studies. There's a chance that I may get an acceptance offer sans interview from AFI between now Tuesday, the 15th...but if that doesn't come through for me, I am setting my sights on Chapman like Carlos "White Feather" Hathcock on Hill 55.

That's all the exciting news that's fit to print from my neck of the woods. I want to know what's shaking with you. Did you receive this e-mail from UCLA? Have you heard from other schools? Fill us all in on the latest and greatest in your own dolce vita.

Ciao for now,

J.G.


----------



## SeattleCinemaniac (Apr 13, 2008)

CORRECTION: My current application standing is six down, TWO to go. Boy, there's nothing like fuzzy math to fly under your proofreading radar and make you look like a blithering idiot, is there?

Enjoy your reading.


----------



## maziz (Mar 13, 2011)

NYU - rejected
UT Austin - accepted with one-year 7,500 fellowship -
Temple - accepted
CUNY - waiting

What do people feel about UT Austin compared to Temple?


----------



## blah (May 2, 2011)

> Originally posted by maziz:
> NYU - rejected
> UT Austin - accepted with one-year 7,500 fellowship -
> Temple - accepted
> ...



Temple dropout advising you against Temple.

http://www.studentfilms.com/ev...810026226#2810026226


----------



## jackgradus (May 3, 2011)

Columbia -- accepted and attending


----------

